# Autosmart Autowash



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Has anyone any reviews/experience of this product?

I'm away to run out of shampoo and can get 5 litres of Autowash for £10.22 locally, sounds good to me :thumb:


----------



## Weazel (May 29, 2010)

Its a good product but i highly recommend Duet over Autowash!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I belive it's just a basic shampoo with no gloss enhancers or things like that. Nothing special just a plain shampoo.

+1 for the Duet though


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Plain shampoo sounds good to me. I have used Duet and it works a treat but it's a fiver more. And being a student that's the difference between buying it or not!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Go for the Autowash mate. All Autosmart products are good IMO:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Alan is it Mcgregors in Inverness you re using for AS as i was away to do an order shortly


----------



## squeal (Mar 3, 2006)

Personally if you want AS Shampoo at a great price their Concentrated car shampoo is 22 quid for 25 litre,dilutes,lubricates,cleans and rinses well...and will last you a long time.

Personally think their Concentrated car shampoo knocks socks off Duet and Autowash having used them all,including the revised Duet.And it is PH Neutral.

Another cheap option is Angelwax shampoo,brilliant dilution ratio,great lather and cheap as your Autowash i reckon for 5 litres.


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Sorry to jump on the thread but is autowash lsp safe?? 

thanks rick

I wash quite a few of the familys cars a week and for the money its great, so if it is then i think for the price its a no brainer


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

It's probably the only AS product which is a FAIL it is not a patch on AG BSC or there trade products


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Alan is it Mcgregors in Inverness you re using for AS as i was away to do an order shortly


McGregors in Elgin derek, they have a heap of AS stuff on the shelves :thumb:



squeal said:


> Personally if you want AS Shampoo at a great price their Concentrated car shampoo is 22 quid for 25 litre,dilutes,lubricates,cleans and rinses well...and will last you a long time.


Not really viable for me - don't have space for a 25l! Or £22! :lol:



INWARD123 said:


> It's probably the only AS product which is a FAIL it is not a patch on AG BSC or there trade products


Really? How so?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Great shampoo 25 litres for £25 cant complain.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Sold :thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

LOVE auto wash, i have maxi suds for special use and use auto wash a couple times a week, awesome value for money tbh.


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

So will it strip lsp or is it safe.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

cossierick said:


> So will it strip lsp or is it safe.


No it should not strip wax if used as directed. It actually contains wax as well.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

And the big question.. what's it like through the foam lance?
I don't use my foam lance much but it's nice to know :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> And the big question.. what's it like through the foam lance?
> I don't use my foam lance much but it's nice to know :thumb:


Pretty foamy and thick although won't clean as well as something like actimousse.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

As long as it's reasonably foamy that's all that matters.. I just use G101 as a pre-wash usually


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

squeal said:


> Another cheap option is Angelwax shampoo,brilliant dilution ratio,great lather and cheap as your Autowash i reckon for 5 litres.


A good bit cheaper I reckon:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I am a huge fan of the Angelwax products I've tried - it's a shame they're not that well known on here - just trying to skimp on postage


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

Their a 20 minute drive from me so I use them as a main supplier, the treat their regular customers well and are a pleasure to deal with


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

The Doctor said:


> No it should not strip wax if used as directed. It actually contains wax as well.
> 
> Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


Thanks rick


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Bought it today, look forward to using it. :thumb:


----------

